# Compresor de deshumidificador no arranca



## Luciaysanti (Feb 20, 2018)

Muy buenas
Llevo un día peleando con un des humidificado que no me recogía agua.
Hice unas comprobaciones y llegue a la conclusión de que era el condensador, entonces lo cambie por otro igual. Muy contenta veo que empieza a funcionar todo con normalidad, entonces lo apago y cuando lo vuelvo a encender ya escucho que no arranca el compresor.
Entonces hago varias comprobaciones , lo primero que hago es comprobar el compresor conectándolo a la corriente y este arranca, después compruebo relé y tiene continuidad, compruebo clyxon e igual, y por supuesto vuelvo a comprobar condensador y esta bien, y llegue a tal punto que no doy salido de ahí, estoy bloqueada, si alguien puede echar una mano lo agradezco de antemano.
Salu2 ...


----------



## mezafono (Feb 20, 2018)

Hola Lucy, que modelos es? tienes el diagrama del circuito debe de ir pegado en el equipo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

Mediste los Ohms de los dos bobinados del motocompresor (bocha) ?

Comprobaste que el relé tenga continuidad desde la conección de entrada a una de las de salida (trabajo) y que al invertirlo tenga continuidad entre los dos de salida (trabajo con arranque) ?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 21, 2018)

Seria bueno saber marca, modelo para obtener un diagrama eléctrico y ver donde esta la probale fallo


----------



## Luciaysanti (Feb 21, 2018)

mezafono dijo:


> Hola Lucy, que modelos es? tienes el diagrama del circuito debe de ir pegado en el equipo.



Estoy intentando subir el diagrama y no soy capaz, lo subo en cuanto pueda. Gracias


----------



## Luciaysanti (Feb 21, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mediste los Ohms de los dos bobinados del motocompresor (bocha) ?
> 
> Comprobaste que el relé tenga continuidad desde la conección de entrada a una de las de salida (trabajo) y que al invertirlo tenga continuidad entre los dos de salida (trabajo con arranque) ?



Si, todo eso lo he comprobado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2018)

Ahora que te lei mejor , no sería problema del compresor en si mismo , sino del control


----------



## Luciaysanti (Feb 21, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Seria bueno saber marca, modelo para obtener un diagrama eléctrico y ver donde esta la probale fallo



la marca es un kayami MDC-16-R con calefaccion





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahora que te lei mejor , no sería problema del compresor en si mismo , sino del control



Claro, yo el compresor lo comprobe enchufandolo a la corriente y este arranca. Entonces seria de otro lado el problema, pero también comprobe el condensador, el clyxon y el relé y en principio todo esta bien.Pero todo conectado no arranca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 21, 2018)

Cuando me dedicaba a frio industrial reparaba deshumidificadores para la industria de los envases de PET  , pero eran de 3 o 5 HP y no llevaban control alguno , solo se encendían y se ponían en línea o apagaban.

Esos hogareños tienen al menos timer y algún otro cachivache electrónico o digital más que habría que comprobar .


----------



## danimallen5 (Feb 21, 2018)

Puede ser algun presostato que al conectarlo y hacerlo funcionar a saltado por presion, tanto por baja como por alta, ya que al conectarlo "a lo bravo" no actua nada mas que el compresor que hace circular el gas y una simple electrovalvula que no abra hace aumentar la presion hasta que por seguridad para.

Yo soltaria los dos cables que alimentan el compresor, antes del rele..clixon y demas, conectaria a la red el equipo y a ver si le manda corriente al compresor. Si no le llega, el problema en principio no es del compresor, ahi toca mirar termostatos..presostatos..reles de la placa electronica si lleva etc..
Si le manda corriente al compresor y no arranca, hay que observar si nada mas mandar corriente se escucha un "click" que es el clixon que salta por exceso de consumo, si es asi, pasados unos segundos se escuchara un "click" y asi ciclicamente, se enfria el clixon y conecta, mucho consumo desconecta..asi sucesivamente. Eso significaria que el compresor esta gripado. Lo unico que puede hacerlo funcionar es darle golpes contundentes con un martillo metalico en la cabeza del comrpesor, para que con las vibraciones se suelte el piston gripado. Pero es una loteria..puede que si o que no.
Que cuando le cambiaste el condensador funcionara y ahora no, puede ser que el compresor esta dañado  mecanicamente, y daño el condensador, al ponerlo nuevo tuvo fuerza suficiente para arrancar de nuevo..pero puede que simplemente se a vuelto a "gripar". Si por algun motivo te arranca de nuevo, toca rapidamente el tubo mas fino que sale del compresor a ver si esta caliente, si funciona correctamente tiene que llegar a quemar al tocarlo, eso significa que esta comprimiendo el gas.

Espero que te sirva de ayuda, he intentado explicartelo lo mas corto posible, pero pueden ser varias cosas las causantes del fallo.


----------



## mezafono (Feb 21, 2018)

Ya revisaste si hay voltajes que se esten entregando a rele y Klixon,

Voltajes despues de la tajeta.

Revisa termostatos, o algun otro sensor, puedes hacer un puenteo con una resistencia baja.


----------



## Luciaysanti (Feb 22, 2018)

danimallen5 dijo:


> Puede ser algun presostato que al conectarlo y hacerlo funcionar a saltado por presion, tanto por baja como por alta, ya que al conectarlo "a lo bravo" no actua nada mas que el compresor que hace circular el gas y una simple electrovalvula que no abra hace aumentar la presion hasta que por seguridad para.
> 
> Yo soltaria los dos cables que alimentan el compresor, antes del rele..clixon y demas, conectaria a la red el equipo y a ver si le manda corriente al compresor. Si no le llega, el problema en principio no es del compresor, ahi toca mirar termostatos..presostatos..reles de la placa electronica si lleva etc..
> Si le manda corriente al compresor y no arranca, hay que observar si nada mas mandar corriente se escucha un "click" que es el clixon que salta por exceso de consumo, si es asi, pasados unos segundos se escuchara un "click" y asi ciclicamente, se enfria el clixon y conecta, mucho consumo desconecta..asi sucesivamente. Eso significaria que el compresor esta gripado. Lo unico que puede hacerlo funcionar es darle golpes contundentes con un martillo metalico en la cabeza del comrpesor, para que con las vibraciones se suelte el piston gripado. Pero es una loteria..puede que si o que no.
> ...



Lo que me me pasa ahora es que con todo montado si yo le mando corriente " a lo bravo" a los cables que van conectados al condensador arranca el compresor. 
Lo que deduzco es que se estropeo otra vez el condensador.


----------



## danimallen5 (Feb 22, 2018)

Umm..me suena un poco raro eso de alimentar el compresor por los cables que van al condensador, en teoria el condensador esta digamos para crear la tercera fase que alimenta el motor trifasico del interior del compresor. La alimentacion seria entre una fase, y otra, ahi van los 220V y en una de estas dos va conectado el condensador a la tercera. Si lo alimentas con 220V mediante neutro y fase en los cables que van al condensador, uno de los bobinados no lo alimentas, podria funcionar pero a dos fases,asi quemara el motor.


Has medido continuidad/resistencia entre los tres bobinados del compresor? si conectando en los cables del condensador funciona, y conectandolo de manera normal, entre dos fases y la tercera con el condensador como aparece en la imagen, no funciona, en teoria, uno de los bobinados esta quemado.. mide la continuidad entre los tres conectores que salen del compresor a ver si estan bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Por favor foto de ese capacitor ! https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2018)

danimallen5 dijo:


> Umm..me suena un poco raro eso de alimentar el compresor por los cables que van al condensador, en teoria el condensador esta digamos para crear la tercera fase que alimenta el motor trifasico del interior del compresor. La alimentacion seria entre una fase, y otra, ahi van los 220V y en una de estas dos va conectado el condensador a la tercera. Si lo alimentas con 220V mediante neutro y fase en los cables que van al condensador, uno de los bobinados no lo alimentas, podria funcionar pero a dos fases,asi quemara el motor.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 164045
> 
> Has medido continuidad/resistencia entre los tres bobinados del compresor? si conectando en los cables del condensador funciona, y conectandolo de manera normal, entre dos fases y la tercera con el condensador como aparece en la imagen, no funciona, en teoria, uno de los bobinados esta quemado.. mide la continuidad entre los tres conectores que salen del compresor a ver si estan bien.


Esos equipos llevan motor monofásico, utilizan capacitor para la bobina auxilar, que queda permanente aportando potencia al motor, no hay tercera fase. eso no se utiliza comercialmene se utiliza en ciertas situaciones, pero no es algo de práctica constante, ya que el motor pierde un 20% de potencia






 Si no me equivoco este es el modelo 380W el que no tiene calefacción y 720W el que la pose.

Seria posible subir una foto del coneccionado para tener una mejor idea?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2018)

Si , es un capacitor de marcha al aceite  . . .


Diagrama :






Y plaqueta :


----------

